# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  سوال

## EPRGroup

امکان درج استخدام برنامه نویس وب سایت مسلط به PHP  در این بحث وجود دارد یا خیر؟

----------


## ghasemweb

در صورت نیاز به برنامه نویس cakephp به سایت زیر مراجعه فرمایید
http://cakephp.ir

----------

